# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Apolloni 2008

## ajzberg

Po e sjell Apollonine me disa kendveshtrime te reja  nga ana ime .

----------


## ajzberg

Cfare eshte luajtur ketu?

----------


## ajzberg

Do te kete zbulime te reja?

----------


## ajzberg

Me cfare kane qene mbushur keto ene?

----------


## ajzberg

Muri rrethues dhe puthitja perfekte e gureve te tij

----------


## ajzberg

C fare simbolizojne keto shkronja ne murin rrethues?

----------


## ajzberg

Simbolizon ndonje gje ky lloj obelisku?

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe lisi i Dodones ne Apolloni ,rastesi? Keto gjethe te tij dikur ,ndoshta te arta zbukuronin perkrenaren e Pirros.

----------


## ajzberg

Shikoni keto gdhendje plot elegance.......

----------


## ajzberg

Figura te gdhendura ne gur

----------


## ajzberg

Koke luani e ''ngrene'' nga dykembeshat.........

----------


## ajzberg

Zbukurim ne gur dhe nje luan qe ka ''vjelle'' uje ,gjysem qen e gjysem dem....

----------


## ajzberg

Luani cezem dhe nje figure ne murin e gurte

----------


## ajzberg

Kisha qe per moshe eshte shume e re ne krahasim me objektet e Apollonise

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe nje objekt i rralle dhe interesant ,ky eshte guri ''kilometrik ''i rruges Egnatia

----------


## ajzberg

Statujat e ngelura ne Apolloni jane pa koke ,ato jane grabitur qe nga lufta e pare boterore dhe ne vashdim.Roja i vetem i gjithe ketij parku arkeologjik nuk kishte marre rrogen per nente muaj,ndersa skandali me i madh ishte ndertimi i nje lokali ngjitur me kishen ...

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe disa statuja te tjera ne Apolloni.........

----------


## goldian

flm per keto foto kaq fantastike
gjynaf qe sdime ti shfrytezojme bukurite tona natyrore

----------


## ajzberg

Vashdojme me te tjera statuja mjaft elegante

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe fotografia e fundit...

----------

